# First time spinning



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

In September I bought a Blue Bonnet Honeybee spinning wheel. I have been slowly using it to learn to spin. Last weekend I finally came was able to ply. So excited about my accomplishment. I created 114 yards of two ply yarn, it is perfect, but it was made by me, so I love it. I used some merino and another unknown fiber, just stuff given to me. Today I will wash and hang. 

Thank you for all the knowledge you share here, it has helped me learn this new craft. Next to go on the wheel is some corridale in lovely earth tones.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful!!!!! When you gentle wash it and thwack it, it will be perfect!!! Have fun. Love your wheel, too!


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder to thwack the yarn. I love my wheel, I chose the maple and finished her in clear so the beauty of the wood would show.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your yarn looks great and your wheel is a beauty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice first try. You did good. Your wheel is very pretty to What is her name? I see you will enjoy her a lot in the future. So now you have joined the best group ever. So when is the loom coming? lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the warm fuzzy world of spinning. Your yarn looks lovely. Be sure to knit something with it. You will amazed about nicely your first spin will knit up


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Sweet work!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful - what a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, I still haven't named her. Funny you ask about a loom. I almost bought one yesterday at an estate sale, but since I know nothing about them I left it for someone else. 

I have been lurking in this group since it opened. So happy to be able to share.


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliment s. My yarn is in the sink as I type. Super excited to see it finished.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

We do not allow lurkers you need to chime in. That is how we learn ask those questions. lol Glad you joined in.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You are now, officially, a spinner!

Congratulations!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to the wonder world of spinning. Your yarn is wonderful. Do not forget to measure it after you wash and dry it as some yardage is lost in the finishing.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Well done and happy spinning ever after! Knitting with my first spinning was so fulfilling - better than using the most expensive commercial yarn.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Fabulous! Great job!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice. Spinning is so satisfying.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

what is thwack?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

ellisretired said:


> what is thwack?


Only some thwack their handspun yarns. I have never done so and my yarns have won ribbons.

I'll leave the explanation of what it is and how to do it to those who do it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

You have a beautiful outcome.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

cowsnapples said:


> Thank you for the reminder to thwack the yarn. I love my wheel, I chose the maple and finished her in clear so the beauty of the wood would show.


I don't have a place to "thwack" my yarn, so I snap it - just like we did when we were younger, twisting a towel & snapping someone's bottom, only I don't twist the yarn.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome job.♥♥


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done. Glad you are enjoying spinning. Another way of setting the twist is to hang the skein up when wet and suspend a weight from it (8oz weight to 100gms is a good ratio). Have to say I'm not a fan of 'thwacking'


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

(Thwacking)
After you tie your yarn off from the kniddy knotty and you wet finish it squeeze the excess water out hold it at one end hit it against something very hard a table the side of the house. I use the freezer in the basement I put a towel down then just hit 2x's on each side then hang it to dry. I like to thwack the yarn comes out very nice and even.

One way this is more a snap.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Such a good start! Well done!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your first spinning/plying. It looks a lot better than my first tries! 

I usually thwack or snap!


----------

